# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Isla de la Muerte

## sarawinter

I'm designing a board game for ages 10+ where the aim of the game is to try not to die.
It is set in a Caribbean-ish set of islands. 
Here is what I have so far...

Plain:


With locations and routes:


What do you think?

----------


## Kellerica

Looks pretty dope so far!

One thing I do notice, however: right now your overall map and the font you chose are not in sync. The typography says worn, tattered out pirate map, while the map itself looks more like a bright, clean map you might find at a tourists' info.
Whichever aesthetic you want to embrace is fine on it's own, but all of the elements in the design should contribute to the same visual message.

Now I personally would love to see this taken to the extreme of an antique pirate map - lay on some heavy parchment textures, set the tone to a more sepia/brown one, but that's just me and my love for dark stuff. 

If you want to stick with the look you have going on so far, it could maybe benefit from a tad stronger line on the coast, and like I said from a more fitting typography. The overall look here is pretty solid, and I think the layout of the islands works. Certainly on the right track here, so keep at it!

----------


## sarawinter

> Whichever aesthetic you want to embrace is fine on it's own, but all of the elements in the design should contribute to the same visual message.


Wow, you are absolutely right! I had not thougt of that. I will definitely think about it and see which way I want to go.

----------


## sarawinter

> Now I personally would love to see this taken to the extreme of an antique pirate map - lay on some heavy parchment textures, set the tone to a more sepia/brown one, but that's just me and my love for dark stuff.


Ok, I have tinkered with it in photoshop (not my strong suit), but I don't have the right textures yet. But here are a couple of variants:

----------


## sarawinter

Reviving this thread... I have a new version of map which I like better. What do you think?

----------


## XCali

I also like the latest one better.  :Wink:  The more saturation on the colors increased its appeal.

----------


## Kellerica

Welcome back! 

I think it looks pretty nice! I personally find myself really liking the second to last version... but then, I'm a huge sucker for gloom, and in sake of fairness, for a board game the more cheerful colors can be the better choice.

----------


## kennystone

I'm really gonna love this last option. To be honest, when I looked at it, my thoughts were immediately transferred to childhood, when I spent hours watching such games. :Smile:

----------


## Bindusara

I like your last version . But i have to confess that i don't like the texture. I find it too sharp, blurrying the lines

----------


## kennystone

Do not stop, please share your new work with us!

----------


## sarawinter

> Do not stop, please share your new work with us!


Thank you so much kennystone for your encouragement! 
I have not been active here for a while and just thought I'd check in today. 
So awesome to be greeted with this message! Makes me really happy!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

